

Which PHP template engine do you use? - sangguine

I use PHPTAL, but I am not satisfied with it. I am wondering if I should switch to Smarty.
======
jacobbijani
I use Smarty and like it. I've never really ran into something I can't do with
Smarty. Look into writing your own plugins and resources.

------
aj
Take a look at codeigniter

